# Hunt Master pocketPredator



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Check out the new feature on PocketPredators website. The following is my assumption of this new slingshot called the Hunt Master. I have a similar slingshot called the top shot. By the subtle changes this newer version should be one amazing slingshot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that pocket ranger is a beaut too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey!!!!! Glad to see you are still with us OneProudMexican I’m going to have to try this one


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Same here !! ????????????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It seems I'm a little late to the party! I just received the Huntmaster in a Bill Hays Christmas Giveaway and it is frame with an exceptional 'locked in' feel to it! I was just lamenting in the General Topic forum but the topic seems to have vanished! I still have my photos though! Highly recommend!!






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

So now that Bill has gifted a few of these new forks and some of you bought a production model.....

What is the verdict?

Are they comfortable?

Do you find yourself wanting to shoot it again after 100 shots?

Did you put it into a weekly rotation or your collection?

Do those of you that have the 1/2" frame wish you had the 3/4 or vice vercy ?

Do you just like it or love it?

Have you shot it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> So now that Bill has gifted a few of these new forks and some of you bought a production model.....
> 
> What is the verdict?
> Are they comfortable?
> ...


I'll jump in. I love the Huntmaster. I prefer to shoot with a thumb brace. This frame is the first frame that I have shot where my thumb doesn't cramp after 50 shots. I believe this is because the thumb rest puts my thumb in the same spot every shot. Because of the position of the thumb rest I feel like I can relax the thumb and not work at keeping my thumb to 'hold' that side of the frame. On a frame like my SPS (that is still my #1 AllRounder) I'll have to let the fork slide into the web of my hand to help my thumb relax. I see many shooters hold their frame like this all of the time. I think I need to start working on an open hand hold for shooting longevity reasons. As I note I wouldn't call a hold deep in the hand as a hammer grip hold. The deal with the Huntmaster is that it has a unique pointing ability to it. Repetition of the hold seems to be as important as repetition of the release and the Huntmaster accomplishes that and more. I've broken my hold hand thumb a couple of times so the arthritis is a MF'r. I may need to think about actually settling into my 3 favorite frames so I can shoot for another 30 years. I never wanted to be a collector but since I have more than 5 slingshots I may have failed in that department.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > So now that Bill has gifted a few of these new forks and some of you bought a production model.....
> ...


Thanks, Mo. Did you get the 1/2 or 3/4" ?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


Yup. 3/4".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review Mo


----------

